# To Tip or Not To Tip...



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Which would you respect more?: A customer who orders a standard UberX/Lyft and fills your car with passengers and gives you a $1 tip OR a single customer who orders an XL ride and doesn't tip?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

None of the above.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I don’t drive XL, so a moot question for me. :biggrin:


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Take the tip . Why would I appreciate it ? It's ridiculous that every single passenger doesn't tip .


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Neither 1 dollar is an insult.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SinCityAngel said:


> Which would you respect more?: A customer who orders a standard UberX/Lyft and fills your car with passengers and gives you a $1 tip OR a single customer who orders an XL ride and doesn't tip?


Respect comes from character....


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

My current quest is $15 for 30 rides or $25 for 40. So If I recieve at least a $1 tip on every ride, I'd be ok with that.


----------

